# Kitchen sink - what kind? How deep?



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

We are doing some work to our kitchen, which requires replacing the counter top. DH insists if we go to all this work, might as well have a new sink too! He fell in love with the granite sinks. I found one that is a style I don't mind, and a color we both agreed on, but the sink is 9" deep. Is that too deep? My current sink is 6" deep, and I can't determine if the extra 3" would make me "stoop" too much. No automatic dishwasher here - I am the dishwasher! LOL!

My original plan was another stainless steel sink. I got along great with the one I have. Could clean it and it would still look good. We bought a sink last night (SS) that was the size and shape I wanted (8" deep this time) but I have to look at it again when I get home. I think it has a shiny finish, and I prefer a Satin finish. I looked online and we can order one from Lowes for about $60 less. Or if they have them in stock, I can send DSon, as he lives in the same town as a Lowes.

Anyway, my questions are:
1) How deep is too deep?
2) Any suggestions weighing granite verses stainless steel? (satin finish, of course)

We plan for this to be the LAST remodel of the kitchen. I really want to get it right. TIA!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I have decided to keep the sink we already purchased. I took it out of the box last night and looked at it in the light of my own kitchen. It is NOT as shiny as I thought it was in the store on the wall. It is a sort of "brushed" finish, so it won't look like "chrome" like I thought it might. It is 8" deep (my current sink is only 6") The extra 2 inches coupled with the higher faucet should help accomodate filling any pots or thermoses, etc that currently are a real pain in the patootie with our current set up.

DH will be disappointed that I am not going with the granite. But I decided am happy with stainless steel, I know what to expect from it. I would hate to go to all the expense and work of installing a sink that I will not be happy with in the long run. I am sticking with what I know. This is going to be my kitchen for a long time to come. I have to comfortable with it. 

If DH wants to make changes to my plan, he can take over the cooking and kitchen clean up! After all, I don't come out and tell him how to organize his shop and what tools to get. I believe I deserve the same respect in the kitchen, unless he is volunteering to take over the kitchen duties! LOL!


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I could not work in my kitchen without out our old double sink with double drain boards white..During canning season it's in use all of the time. No dishwasher here either. I have looked for one that might be in better condition..one sink the black under the white is showing through the bottom of the sink.. Oh Heavens !!! but these seem to be hard to find. You new kitchen sounds great. Enjoy !!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Helena, I am hoping my kitchen will be more "canner friendly" when done.


----------

